# Florida Open Carry Petition



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

As an FYI to PFF Members:

http://www.petitiononline.com/FLOC2A/


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

Signed, open carry would be great, I just cant imagine it in FL, for some reason i can only imagine people open carrying in desert type places


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Signed, thanks, I open carry everyday at work, glock 23


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Signed++:thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Not to start a huge debate and I dont want a "lecture" on gun rights but why in the hell would you want to open carry in public. I can uderstand on your property but why would you want everyone in Walmart know you have a gun. Just doesnt make alot of scense to me.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not sure you can at present carry openly even on your property. Maybe someone with more knowledge can correct me. Me personally I wouldn't openly take a gun like you stated but I would like to have the right to do so if I wanted to for some reason as an open deterrent in some situation.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wish I could sign it, but not from Florida YET...we can open carry, in Ohio but no one does...the police will get you for inciting panic when people start calling them for someone caring a weapon....We need a permit though to conceal carry....I carry all the time and open in my woods
I wish you all luck with this, it would be a good deterrent.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

sealark said:


> I'm not sure you can at present carry openly even on your property. Maybe someone with more knowledge can correct me. Me personally I wouldn't openly take a gun like you stated but I would like to have the right to do so if I wanted to for some reason as an open deterrent in some situation.


I agree, I will help out any way I can for more gun rights but open carry to the 5 and Dime just seems pointless.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

saku39 said:


> Signed, open carry would be great, I just cant imagine it in FL, for some reason i can only imagine people open carrying in desert type places


I'm from PA and it was surprisingly common, not just at the local steak houses surrounding deer camps, but at the fast food restaurants 20 minutes outside of Philly. There was a noticeable influx after the Amish school shooting as well...I hope this changes, as the historical reason behind WHY, is racially motivated, according to many Open Carry groups. Apparently nobody wanted African-Americans armed after the Civil War, thus the law in six southern states....I hope this changes soon

As per WHY would people want this...here's an article from my home paper you may find interesting...personally, it's my right and it's a hell of a deterrent for criminals. 

By AD CRABLE, Outdoor Trails
Lancaster New Era
Published: Apr 24, 2007 12:18 PM EST 
LANCASTER COUNTY, Pa - The security guards at Park City mall don't carry guns, but Patrick Miller packs heat on his hip in plain view when he strolls amid the shoppers with his family.

Miller, 30, of Atglen, has a permit to carry a concealed weapon, but he has worn his loaded semi-automatic 9 mm handgun in the open to dozens of restaurants, sporting events, his church, movies — almost everywhere he goes in his leisure time.

Most people who even notice the gun on his waist assume he's a law enforcement officer.

Most don't know — and many likely will be shocked — to learn that any law-abiding citizen over the age of 18 in Lancaster County can wear a loaded firearm in public.

No permits are required — you only need one if you plan on concealing your gun.

That's a throwback to pioneer and Wild West days when only people thought to be cowardly or up to no good hid their guns in public.

"Open carry," as it's called by guns-rights advocates, is a long-established basic right that's existed since frontier days.

Only six, mostly Southern, states have moved to restrict that right — and those were largely racist actions to keep African-Americans from arming after the Civil War, open-carry groups say.

There are a few places in Pennsylvania where you can't walk around with a visible, loaded handgun, such as in schools, courthouses, state parks and the Capitol. In Philadelphia, you can open carry if you have a license to carry a firearm.

Though there is hardly a gun-carrying shopper in every supermarket in Lancaster County, open-carry gunholders may be increasingly exercising their right here and around the country.

There are between 18,000 and 20,000 Lancaster County residents with permits to carry a concealed firearm — that's about one in every 25 county residents.

However, many permit holders don't carry — they just want to exercise their right, observes Mark Reese, chief deputy Lancaster County sheriff.

Since there are no records kept, no one knows how many people open carry guns in public here. Reese thinks not too many "because they know they would be hounded every step of the way."

Even those that do carry often have the guns on their hips mistaken for cell phones.

***

The right to carry firearms issue has been spotlighted by last week's shootings at Virginia Tech.

Guns-rights advocates, including former Mountville resident Michael Stollenwerk, have pushed bills in the Virginia legislature the last couple years that would forbid colleges from preventing students 21 and older with permits to carry concealed handguns on campus.

Virginia Tech officials, in particular, successfully lobbied to beat back such bills and to keep guns off campus. Tech promises to expel any students who bring their handguns to school.

After the defeat of one of the bills, Virginia Tech vice president Larry Hincker told the Roanoke Times, "I'm sure the university community is appreciative of the General Assembly's efforts because this will help parents, students, faculty and visitors feel safe on campus."

In a letter to the editor chastising a Virginia Tech student graduate student who thought his basic rights were being abridged, Hincker said, "The writer would have us believe that a university campus, with tens of thousands of young people, is safer with everyone packing heat. Imagine the continual fear of students in that scenario. We've seen that fear here, and we don't want to see it again."

Would the scenario have been any different in Blacksburg last week if students with permits hadn't been barred from having guns?

"By lobbying against a common sense bill...the Virginia Tech administration virtually ensured that students would be caught in a victim disarmament zone," offers Stollenwerk, 44, co-founder of the Opencarry.org Web site and now studying to be an attorney at Georgetown University.

"There's a good chance that somebody in that building, had the rule not been so draconian, might have been carrying that day and been able to disrupt that attack.

"We shouldn't have gun bans anywhere where there isn't real security."

Adds John Pierce, Stollenwerk's Opencarry.org co-founder from Bristol, Va., "The (mass murderer) Cho's of this world are already going to be armed. The real question is what can we, as good guys, do to protect ourselves."

***

So why do people like Stollenwerk and Miller insist on carrying a gun in public?

Miller, who is co-owner of a pole barn manufacturing company in Atglen, grew up a Mennonite, a religion well known for its pacifism. He has since switched churches.

When he started a family, Miller says he felt a duty to protect his family. "I really feel there's no one as responsible as I am for the well-being of my family," he says. "The police can't be at all places at all times.

"I'm confident it's a deterrent to have an armed populace."

The shootings of the Amish schoolchildren at Nickel Mines also weighed on him.

Last fall, the father of two went through a background check and obtained a permit to carry a concealed weapon.

Sometimes he carries his handgun — one very similar to the one used by the Virginia Tech mass murderer — under a jacket or in an ankle holster.

But many times he carries his gun in plain view on his hip, something he needs no permission for.

He uses a holster that's designed so that only the wearer can lift out the gun. A person diving for the gun from an angle, for example, would be foiled.

He says he's not trying to make a statement or make people around him uncomfortable. But he thinks carrying a weapon is a prudent thing to do and it's his basic right.

Occasionally, he gets some strange stares while standing in line at a store, "but mostly people don't say boo about it because they assume I must have some reason.

"People up to no good don't walk around with a weapon on their hip," he reasons.

He's never been stopped and questioned by a cop.

Miller doesn't wear his gun into banks. He doesn't open carry in crowded places where he would be rubbing up against people.

At work, he usually wears his gun concealed because he doesn't want to risk offending a customer.

But most of the time he prefers to open carry. If he is told by someone that they object to him wearing a loaded gun, he attempts to speak clearly and calmly about his beliefs.

"I'm certainly not a guy with a bad case of paranoia," he says, "but I do recognize we live in a kind of unpredictable environment."

He says he has never come close to drawing his gun and would go out of his way to avoid using it.

"I decided early on that property in general is not worth a life," he says. "I would not draw on a guy stealing my car, for example. But if someone comes into my home..."

Opencarry.org co-founder Pierce is a software developer with three children.

He has been open carrying for about 10 years "for self defense — even the safest areas still have crime."

A second reason he open carries, he says, "is because it actually is a right in many states, most of whose residents have no idea it exists."

The group sells a t-shirt that says, "Oops, my civil rights are showing." Seeing people carrying guns in a nonconfrontational way gets people to recognize the practice as legal and encourages them "to think about the liberty and foundation aspects of our country," Pierce says.

"We are not vigilantes. We are not looking to be any kind of heroes. We advocate personal responsibility."

Adds Stollenwerk, "It's one of those rights if you don't exercise it, sooner or later someone is going to take it away. Open carry is about getting your gun rights out of the closet."


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

In November I was in Texas and noticed three people carrying that appeared to be ordinary citizens. Not being used to this it was sort of unsettling at first, but being a NRA supporter and gun rights advocate I support the petition. While in Tx near San Antonio there were 4 home invasions reported in the paper where home owners defended themselves. 2 shot and killed the criminal. The other 2 fired and missed but the criminal ran and the home owner was safe. People out there don't mess around!!!!
From what I read on the Texas Fishing Forum it is very common for fishermen to carry.


----------



## AHUNTR (Oct 27, 2010)

*all for it*

great thing here guys we need this.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

AHUNTR said:


> great thing here guys we need this.


What for? I am all for gun rights, but this will lead to shoot outs at the wall mart OK parking lot. Just 2 cents. I may go back and sign this, however, I see to many unstable people out there as it is. Just give them a gun and duck down behind some cover. the more I think about this, the more it makes me think its a bad idea. 
Think about it, kids caught in the crossfire, grandma gunned down, road rage, he said, she said. LEO's have a tuff enough job now.......


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

already have my ccw but there are many good reasons for this one, signed.


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

I can tel l you why this is so very important !!! Most anybody can tell you a famous bank robber such as Jesse James or perhaps Billy the Kid well can you tell me a famous cattle rustler..........................................NO the reason for it was that punishment was swift and harsh DEATH.It works


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

SIGNED AND ENDORSED!:thumbsup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Realtor said:


> What for? I am all for gun rights, but this will lead to shoot outs at the wall mart OK parking lot. Just 2 cents. I may go back and sign this, however, I see to many unstable people out there as it is. Just give them a gun and duck down behind some cover. the more I think about this, the more it makes me think its a bad idea.
> Think about it, kids caught in the crossfire, grandma gunned down, road rage, he said, she said. LEO's have a tuff enough job now.......


Jim, Jim, Jim Wake up and smell the roses and just go back and sign it like you said...


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Realtor said:


> What for? I am all for gun rights, but this will lead to shoot outs at the wall mart OK parking lot. Just 2 cents. I may go back and sign this, however, I see to many unstable people out there as it is. Just give them a gun and duck down behind some cover. the more I think about this, the more it makes me think its a bad idea.
> Think about it, kids caught in the crossfire, grandma gunned down, road rage, he said, she said. LEO's have a tuff enough job now.......


I will signed the petition.
But you know it will require the same regs and permit as the current Florida CCW permit.
With the same "safeguard" requirements, etc. It won't be a free thing.

Therefore the above arguement will be mute.

I do however think that a person carrying open might be a likely victim via a criminal wanting to steal a gun for unlawful purposes.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> I do however think that a person carrying open might be a likely victim via a criminal wanting to steal a gun for unlawful purposes.


Exactly, if your are in line at the Tom Thumb and a guy comes in wanting to rob the place and sees you have a Kimber on your hip he could put a bullet in the back of your head before you knew what happened.

If you are carrying concealed you are not an obvious threat to him and can act accordingly.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Exactly, if your are in line at the Tom Thumb and a guy comes in wanting to rob the place and sees you have a Kimber on your hip he could put a bullet in the back of your head before you knew what happened.
> 
> If you are carrying concealed you are not an obvious threat to him and can act accordingly.


Or the guy sees you are carrying and can get his hand on YOUR gun before you do and then shoots you with it before robbing the place. Much better concealed. Once he lets the cat out of the bag he doesn't know you're able to put 2 in the chest....


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

I signed the petition. I have my CCW and I am also a LEO. I think open carry would be great. I will respond to those who fear someone robbing a store and taking your gun. I feel pretty sure that if several people in the store were wearing guns, the bad guy would probably not rob the store. Also, if all teachers carried openly do you think the school shootings in this country would have been so bad. Or what about the maniac in the Bay County School Board meeting the other week, someone could have shot him or he may have been deterred in the first place if everyone had a gun on their hip. I could go on and on. I can promise this, if you turn in all your guns and think it will be a happy and safe country, you are wrong becasue you will not be able to defend yourself from the criminals who didn't turn theirs in.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Sam said:


> I signed the petition. I have my CCW and I am also a LEO. I think open carry would be great. I will respond to those who fear someone robbing a store and taking your gun. I feel pretty sure that if several people in the store were wearing guns, the bad guy would probably not rob the store. Also, if all teachers carried openly do you think the school shootings in this country would have been so bad. Or what about the maniac in the Bay County School Board meeting the other week, someone could have shot him or he may have been deterred in the first place if everyone had a gun on their hip. I could go on and on. I can promise this, if you turn in all your guns and think it will be a happy and safe country, you are wrong becasue you will not be able to defend yourself from the criminals who didn't turn theirs in.


+1 = About 9300 firearm related murders last year, 51 LEO killed by having their guns taken and used against them ...that's less than 1% who had the Tom Thumb type scenario...

I worked as a Therapist in corrections, and in my experience, criminals choose the path of least resistance. Why try to knock over a store with a cop, when there's one without? Open carry allows us to display our civic commitment to policing ourselves, upholding law and order and making it very obvious, that we will defend ourselves and not go quietly if anyone attempts evildoing in our presence. 

My Papa said a good pistol is like a condom, it's better to have one and not need it, than need it and not have it


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

Signed!! # 2456


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Clayjunky said:


> +1 = About 9300 firearm related murders last year, 51 LEO killed by having their guns taken and used against them ...that's less than 1% who had the Tom Thumb type scenario...
> 
> I worked as a Therapist in corrections, and in my experience, criminals choose the path of least resistance. Why try to knock over a store with a cop, when there's one without? Open carry allows us to display our civic commitment to policing ourselves, upholding law and order and making it very obvious, that we will defend ourselves and not go quietly if anyone attempts evildoing in our presence.
> 
> My Papa said a good pistol is like a condom, it's better to have one and not need it, than need it and not have it


That's comparing apples and oranges. 
Cop are highly trained with there weapons and how to prevent someone from taking them. I bet anything I have that a large majority of the people who carry guns never shoot their guns but a couple times a year if any. I can't tell you how many people I know that carry every day a pistol that they have never fired. Second if a criminal sees a police car in the parking lot I agree he will probably not rob the place but he does not know by looking at your truck if you are carrying or not. If he comes in there with the gun drawn your screwed if he can see your gun. What do you prove by open carry?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Realtor said:


> What for? I am all for gun rights, but this will lead to shoot outs at the wall mart OK parking lot. Just 2 cents. I may go back and sign this, however, I see to many unstable people out there as it is. Just give them a gun and duck down behind some cover. the more I think about this, the more it makes me think its a bad idea.
> Think about it, kids caught in the crossfire, grandma gunned down, road rage, he said, she said. LEO's have a tuff enough job now.......


Since when did criminals have a permit to carry a gun? As far as I am concerned the places we carry now are too limited, that should be changed too and open carry will make it less likely a crime will take place. Think about it a bad guy, is going to rob a place, he sees you with a 45 holstered on your hip or he sees you standing in line with your weapon concealed, which is going to make me think about it again??

Last time I heard Leo's react after a crime has been commited not before, they cannot be where we are 24/7...but seldom do you see a criminal hold up a store with a LEO standing at the door, same principal as I stated above.

Anyway thanks to those that support and don't worry, we are likely to be the ones to save your life to those that don't, not you permit holders but the "no I am not gonna carry a gun crowd"..


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I enjoyed the freedom of Open Carry when in KY stationed at Ft. Campbell.. Singed 2475


----------



## DVR6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Splittine said:


> That's comparing apples and oranges.
> Cop are highly trained with there weapons and how to prevent someone from taking them. I bet anything I have that a large majority of the people who carry guns never shoot their guns but a couple times a year if any. I can't tell you how many people I know that carry every day a pistol that they have never fired. Second if a criminal sees a police car in the parking lot I agree he will probably not rob the place but he does not know by looking at your truck if you are carrying or not. If he comes in there with the gun drawn your screwed if he can see your gun. What do you prove by open carry?


Most LEO only shoot their carry weapon a few times a year to stay qualified. They are taught a few techniques to prevent someone from taking their weapon but it's not rocket science (mostly common sense) and definitely not a sure thing. What do you prove by open carry? That we still have rights in America that sets us apart from other countries that are not free. That's the privilege of being an American. We should trust our good law abiding citizens to exercise all of their rights not just a subset of them.....Signed....


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

*petition*

Signed baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

2490, and 2491 for a family member.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

+1 for ClayJunky's point. Path of least resistance. Popular conception is that criminals of most ilks will target weak links and people that present themselves as potential targets. I'm not sure many criminals are going to see someone carrying openly and say to themselves, "I think I'll go take that guy's gun and shoot him with it." Most likely, they'll look in the door of the convenience store and, seeing an armed customer, say "I'll get back in the car and keep going". Same with the Wal Mart parking lot. Less likely that somebody will start trouble, even with an unarmed potential victim, if they know the guy 3 cars down is carrying. Sure there's always the remote potential of macho dummies acting out with their guns, ala 'Taxi Driver' but it won't take but a few vigorously enforced cases of misconduct to nip that. Open carry will certainly take the issue to a new level of awareness, but I'm not sure that's a bad thing.


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll keep mine concealed. Two sides to every coin.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Splittine. I'm as big on the 2nd amendment as anbody and I just don't see the need.
I can just see a bunch of 21 year olds running around with Glocks in their tactical thigh holsters. I guarantee you it would happen.
Let's say you are in line at a bank and robbers come in. Who do you think they will take out first ? The biggest threat. 
I don't want the bad guys to know I have a gun. I want it to be a big surprise. I want their first inkling that I have a gun to be that red dot on their chest.


----------



## AngelDrago (Oct 26, 2010)

Signed as well...


----------



## cawbyc (Oct 9, 2009)

2605 and 2620


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

welldoya said:


> I agree with Splittine. I'm as big on the 2nd amendment as anbody and I just don't see the need.
> I can just see a bunch of 21 year olds running around with Glocks in their tactical thigh holsters. I guarantee you it would happen.
> Let's say you are in line at a bank and robbers come in. Who do you think they will take out first ? The biggest threat.
> I don't want the bad guys to know I have a gun. I want it to be a big surprise. I want their first inkling that I have a gun to be that red dot on their chest.


Well said...I won't be signing this one


----------



## bagged06taco (Apr 7, 2010)

I firmly believe that rights are like muscles, if you don't use them you lose them. While stationed in AZ I enjoyed my right to open carry and the crime rate there is lower for a reason.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll stick with concealed carry. I prefer the element of surprise and the quiet confidence of knowing that I can out-shoot the garden variety thug "banger" in a self defense situation. 

I think the open carry issue is more of an ego stroke to many..."ooooh, look at me -- I'm carrying a gun"....than an issue of practicality or deterrence. You know, the same ones who spend money on a concealed carry badge...  Then, there are those who will take it to the next level...."mine's bigger than yours -- I got a Desert Eagle 50AE on my hip!" :2guns:Or those who want to "pimp" or "bling" it with some engraved BBQ gun with the same desire to impress others. :notworthy:

Then, there is the increased probability that you will be targeted by the BGs for the purpose of disarming you to use the weapon in their gainful pursuits. There is a reason that LEOs use a high level of retention duty holster. The average citizen with a JIT slide on his belt is just asking to be clubbed on the head and disarmed from behind.

I certainly wouldn't enter the fight to restrict or outlaw open carry -- but I also have no desire to put my name on a petition to support it either. I am thankful for the FL CWL that enjoys a high level of reciprocity with other states -- as I travel significantly throughout the US in my work and carry everywhere it is permitted with my CWL (I can't think of an airline flight I've taken without a weapon in my checked bag).

While carrying concealed, I may not (deliberately) see "no gun zone" signs/posted places and establishments -- thus carrying concealed in them anyway (i.e. Disney theme parks, etc.) -- but I'm not advocating carrying in places prohibited by law. If I am "made" -- I have broken no law and can simply be asked to leave or disarm. If I am not "made" -- I still have my chosen means of primary self defense with me, nicely concealed and ready for use. Would you be able to do that while open carrying a firearm? I think not.

It boils down to a risk management issue for me -- the negatives of open carry far out weigh the positives of concealed carry. To each his own, and I applaud the pro-open carry folks for the participation in the petition and airing their opinions in this thread. My opinion just differs from yours and mine is equally valid and worthy of sharing. Cheers!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

My support for open carry is more about a concealed weapon being seen and then you are breaking the law type of thing. It will allow me to still carry IWB but without a shirt or jacket to "hide" it and also to carry a larger caliber than I do now(.380). I don't think you will ever see me carrying a massive semi auto or 10" barrel .44 in a cowboy holster just to be seen...


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I carry a 10mm 1911 on most days, and I have no problem concealing it with a proper IWB holster (Del Fatti) and a regular heavy T-shirt.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.news-journalonline.com/n...a-open-carry-aims-for-change-in-gun-laws.html

I didnt even realize we could do this whille fishing... sweet


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

If you have a ccw and were at a resturant in the summer with a jacket on to conceal it but it became hot now you could not take the jacket off. With this you could do it and not get in trouble . I'm all for it. I say I hope it passes not everyone will do it. That's okay too.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

duckhunter said:


> If you have a ccw and were at a resturant in the summer with a jacket on to conceal it but it became hot now you could not take the jacket off. With this you could do it and not get in trouble . I'm all for it. I say I hope it passes not everyone will do it. That's okay too.


Who wears a jacket in the summer in Florida?


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

Splittine said:


> That's comparing apples and oranges.
> Cop are highly trained with there weapons and how to prevent someone from taking them. I bet anything I have that a large majority of the people who carry guns never shoot their guns but a couple times a year if any. I can't tell you how many people I know that carry every day a pistol that they have never fired. Second if a criminal sees a police car in the parking lot I agree he will probably not rob the place but he does not know by looking at your truck if you are carrying or not. If he comes in there with the gun drawn your screwed if he can see your gun. What do you prove by open carry?


You are not proving anything. You seem to be intelligent based on your argument, but really... when will you and the others that sit on the fence choose a side. You can not pacify the left, and you're ability to analyze situations is clouding your judgement. If a criminal (other than a mass murderer) comes into the tom thumb to rob it, more times than not he does not want confrontation. He wants the easy score; hence robbing a tom thumb. Think about it, most only have $100 in the register. He sees one person carrying he MAY proceed with his plan but I bet most would turn and leave for another opportunity. Most criminals (gang members not icluded) don't have the stomach for the confrontation, thats why when you hear of someone defending themselves with a gun; what's the next thing you hear...criminal was either shot dead; shot and RAN off; or shot at missed but RAN off. If you don't want to sign it then don't. Just my .02


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm in..


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Me Too!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

DVR6 said:


> Most LEO only shoot their carry weapon a few times a year to stay qualified. They are taught a few techniques to prevent someone from taking their weapon but it's not rocket science (mostly common sense) and definitely not a sure thing. What do you prove by open carry? That we still have rights in America that sets us apart from other countries that are not free. That's the privilege of being an American. We should trust our good law abiding citizens to exercise all of their rights not just a subset of them.....Signed....


 
+1
I think that a lot of leo's wouldn't want this passed for the reason that they feel like they have authority being the only ones allowed to open carry. It would be just as easy for a bad guy to take a cops gun as it would anyone else. Like stated above, most leo's shoot their weapon enough to qualify every year and thats it. I wouldn't mind doing the same qualifications that leo's have to take to be able to open carry. I pay for the license the state takes care of getting qualified.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

signed..


----------



## HueyGunner (Jan 2, 2010)

signed


----------

